# Opinions Please



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I found a few older rods and one newer one when cleaning out garage. I honestly do not remember how I even got them.

Please give me opinions on if these are worth repairing or if I should just invest in newer versions of each.

1. Diawa Shock - has one eye busted.

2. Tica TC Boat Road - has a couple eyes busted.

The Shock seems pretty new.

Thanks


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I dropped two older rods that i liked off at Tight lines to have three damaged guides replaced.... quoted $30.00 to get me back fishing with two old friends I already know..... if you know and like the rods, then go for it...


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

the shock rod is a cheap rod I would not repair not sure about the other rod


----------

